# Franciszek Mirecki - Symphony in C minor



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a real treat for all people who fancy classical romantics and their symphonies, such as those by Mendelssohn or Schumann. The work has very characteristic C minor flavour that some associate with Beethoven's use of this key. For more unique elements, it includes some folk relish - there are few mazurka elements in first movement (for example, try passage starting from 1:44). If you look at the date given in video's title (1859), it may seem a bit late for such work. This is apparently date of publication, not of composition (another source labels it as 1850 work), and Mirecki himself was born in 1791. So I'd say no outgrown conservaticism is to be found.

So here it goes:


----------

